# Favourite songs in your time



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

I guess I can start with the very first one I really liked, and that is going back a bit. I have moved on since..

Tina Turner. River deep, mountain high. Hope you don't mind me indulging .


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

1973, I was 16, and my interest in pop and rock really started then. Still love this song!


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Hard to pick one favorite, but this one surely chokes me up the most. Even better if you can see it in the context of a full production of the musical.






Edit - I guess it helps if one know a little of the context. This is from a musical about Georges Seurat. This song is the Act I Finale as Georges completes work on "A Sunday Afternoon on the Island of La Grande Jatte"


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I was just becoming interested in pop and teenage fashion. My elder brother bought this and the harmonica rouses such nostalgia.

I developed a huge crush on Paul McCartney, bought the Beatles fan mag, put pin-ups from Jackie magazine on my bedroom wall, and would 'snog' them goodnight! I also became interested in fashion - bouffed up my hair, got a reversible poplin mack, and a tartan shoulder bag with a little black fringe under the zip. Went to 'record sessions' in the school lunch hour where I did 'the shake' or jived with my friend Linda.

I was still the 'squarest' girl in the class - just about the last to get shoes with heels or short skirts. We were a very old-fashioned household. But inside my head - it was different!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

OMG I have to think a while on this one ?. there could b several music posts on this thread by me....but i know i liked ....


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

i just viewed this and thought it was ok to post here


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

Never got over the pure honest beauty and poignancy of this beautiful ballad, by Jim Kerr, Simple Minds. 
I love to this day, still get emotional listening.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Some gems from my youth - obviously into folk






and






UK covers of American standards by somebody who came from a Jazz background.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I guess the first song that got to me was The Beatles' I Wanna Hold Your Hand. It was that moment when I realized something was happening which wasn't my parents' music anymore, but this was music which was connecting with a mass of people my age. The opening chords still bring that feeling back.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Just for fun I looked up on YouTube one of the 'symphonic rock' greats I liked, before the real thing, the symphonies, started to rock me:






Nice clip.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

My best friend in high school was Hispanic. His family welcomed into their culture, with tight-knit friends and great food but also with constant threats of gang violence in his neighborhood. He introduced me to soul and R&B and opened up for me a new world of music, like this one:


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

and this of course!


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

Iconic!


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

I was born in 1970, and my sister is 12 years older than me. She and her friends were listening to rock and roll - Zeppelin, Deep Purple, The Who, The Beatles, Elton John, and... my very favorite when I was like 6 or 7 years old... the J. Geils Band. When I heard Whammer Jammer/Hard Drivin' Man I lost my mind! I would just go crazy and run, jump, sing (basically, just act like Peter Wolf).

Some other songs that are my earliest memories are Misty Mountain Hop and Black Dog (Zeppelin), Your Song and Rocket Man (Elton John), Smoke on the Water (Deep Purple). I still listen to all those bands and many more from that era. The funny thing is that my sister really doesn't. She mellowed out pretty young, and then just listened to soft rock/pop on the radio. She never got into music in general the way I did.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Most people I know think that I'm crazy -Billy Thorpe and the Aztecs


----------

